# Travelling to France with Dog



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi All

We are currently arranging for our dog to get its passport. She has just had her jags and been micro-chipped.

When traveling with the dog are there any rules about whether they need to be in a cage? Do they need to be caged when arriving at the ferry port?

All advice greatly welcomed

Thanks

Mark


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No rules that I am aware of and we travel with our dog all over Europe

We do have a harness that clips into a seat belt for safety reasons, and also to prevent Shadow getting out of the van when we open the door during our travels

Enjoy your travel with your dog

Aldra


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

We travel over to Europe twice a year with our dog . No need for any thing special. she has her bed on the floor just like home.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Dogs*

We travel in Europe for 4 months a year, mostly France. The biggest difference is that in the UK there is the standard moronic "No" in relation to dogs, much of the time without obvious point. In many cases there is a complete misunderstanding of whatever regulation might be quoted.

In Europe it's the opposite, generally the starting point is ""Yes, of course". But you should always ask bus drivers etc just to be sure as we were once asked to leave a bus in Lyon. It depends on the operator and I believe it's up to the driver to decide.

I think it may be easier for us as our dog can be picked up (Just) if we have to.

The bottom line is you will be made much more welcome with your dog in the EU that you would be in the UK.

Enjoy


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

cages, heaven forbid, our katy thinks she,s human. only resriction i have come across is on brittany ferries to spain, they require you to muzzle the dog while being transferred to the onboard kennel or pet friendly cabins . i think thats because you have to use the lifts.

tomnjune


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Cages not required as your dog will stay in the motorhome when travelling unless you use Brittany Ferries from Plymouth to Spain.

We did buy a canvas pet carrier for our puppy but she only went in it once on her first trip on a ferry. We didn't know how she would behave.

Now she is attached to the seat belt and has a harness on. Her bed is between the two front seats. The other dog likes to sit on the other lounge seat.


----------

